# Pandora



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Has everyone stayed clear of that?

I don't understand the craze with these internet companies lately. Especially ones who haven't even proven the ability to turn a profit. Not only that but a competitive industry where the only reason you are popular is that your service is free. Yet you have to pay to provide the service. Royalties in the case of Pandora. 

It really makes no sense to me. What's your take on it?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

History repeats itself every 10 years or so, I suppose.
This is like the dotcom days all over again.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess we'll see what's really in Pandora's "box"


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

INTERNET RADIO.

As soon as I heard that, I said "negative."


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> INTERNET RADIO.
> 
> As soon as I heard that, I said "negative."


Absolutely loved the service (while it was available in Canada). Don't see how they can monetize it. It's not something that is unique, even now. It can easily be replicated endlessly. Music can be had free from multiple other sources, the only value it adds is suggesting songs you may like, which I have to admit it did very well when I used it. 

I just don't see it generating substantial revenues from anything other than potentially advertising, which would then make the experience much worse.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Internet radio does have serious potential. My new TV and receiver both do internet radio out of the box. Haven't tried them to see if it's Pandora but I doubt it. I had Sirius in Canada and it's complete crap compared to internet radio

I can see internet radio becoming mainstream, assuming cellular network coverage > HDradio coverage and that Canada loosens its bandwidth limits (like everyone else.. and why build another network of antennae for HD radio instead of just using the 3G ones?)

So it comes down to whether radio is a good investment. FM radio is free, makes money, and it's crap quality and full of dinosaurs. People seem to overrate tech investments, for that reason I'm out. I prefer the underrated investments


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> *I just don't see it generating substantial revenues* from anything other than potentially advertising, which would then make the experience much worse.


Thats exactly what I thought.

Everyone already has their ipods and iphones with their music on it. I think Pandora missed the boat...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea but it's nice to hear a variety and new music etc and not have to manage it yourself. I find a lot of new music from internet radio/Sirius. Slacker is another big one that is a pay-service and it has lyrics/info/album art and you rate the songs. More convenient and ahead of downloading/transferring mp3's (cheaper unless illegally downloaded) It's available in Canada and free to try

I have like terabytes of FLAC music, but I still enjoy a good radio station


----------



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone here used Grooveshark? www.grooveshark.com I use their service almost exclusively when I'm around the house. It's free and I enjoy it.

TuneIn Radio app for iPhone and bluetooth in my car serves the rest of my radio needs.

How these types of services make money is certainly questionable...and why Pandora has a $3bln valuation is another question altogether.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

moneymusing said:


> why Pandora has a $3bln valuation is another question altogether.


Brought to you by the same people who were selling sub-prime in 2006! Investment bankers have to eat too. And it is easier to dodge responsibility when it is an IPO.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Brought to you by the same people who were selling sub-prime in 2006! Investment bankers have to eat too. And it is easier to dodge responsibility when it is an IPO.


The markets plunged today... and this stock went up 9.79%? 

Pure speculating ponzi scheme. Let's hope that last guy finds a buyer to take over.


----------

